# Turbocharger life expectancy



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm tuned and have been for about 10K miles. I don't drive super hard all the time, but, probably more than I should.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The turbos don't really fail it's the wastegate pin and with the early models it was due to the none insulated feed line. You can also rebuild these


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a 2012, is mine effected? I'm fairly certain I replaced that feed line. The part number I replaced is 5592600. What all do I need to get for the rebuild?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm at 72K and have had no problems with my turbo.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I know my mk3 supra had a service life of 125k miles on the turbo before the manual said to replace it. now this is a old journal bearing water and oil cooled turbo. also a lot has to do with oil used and if you spool the turbo down when turning it off


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

How are the turbos on the cruze cooled? Does anyone know? I think the ball bearing turbos are supposed to last a bit longer than the journaled turbos are. I could be wrong. I let the turbo cool off if I've been driving it hard. IfI've been cruzing (get it?) and not driving it hard, I usually just shut it off.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I believe we have only oil cooled turbo. diesel turbo don't need water cooling, (although I would like them to be but that's besides the point) so if you where pushing it hard or where doing interstate speed then a 1-2 minute cool down while idle is recommended,or just keep rms low while getting home
( plus getting my back pack, setting up my sun shade, wallet takes 2 minus so no lost time)

ball bearing will way out last journal
http://www.bankspower.com/techarticles/show/30-Turbo-Diesel-Fact-&-Fiction


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Any turbo is a duty cycle component…..and it is mass produced so there is the element of 'didja get a good one?'

Yes, some have had the actuator wear excessively….don't really know why but I would think it to be a production variance that leads to a early failure.
The oil feed line, not being heat protected from the radiant heat of the turbo and in turn, frying the oil within, has naturally caused the bearings to fail.
I don't believe there have been any bearing failures that weren't the result of oil starvation and there are some very high mileage Cruze's out there.

In general, gasoline fueled turbo motor turbos are designed 'Life of Car'……you can shorten that by hammering it constantly or not using a quality oil changed at reasonable intervals.

But there really is no 'Estimated' lifespan that could be considered an absolute.

To the poster that asked about the second generation oil line……we are referring to the oil line that comes out of the block near the filter housing and goes horizontally behind the turbo unit between it and the block.
The second generation line has a reflective heat wrap……the first generation is just a steel line.

Rob


----------



## Falke401 (May 8, 2015)

My 2011 and 2012 Cruze both have the original turbo at ~90K miles. There does not seem to be any major issue with them, even when the boost is raised.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Mine failed at 100k. But to the person asking about a rebuild I would send it to turbo lab of America for a rebuild if you really wanted they have rebuilt all of my turbos. 

Also the turbo used on the 1.4 is water and oil cooled


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine failed last month with 80000 km (50000 miles) a po299 code (wastegate stuck). Covered under warranty, but the bill would of been around $1000.00 cad if out of pocket.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

My 1983 Mercedes has 220,000 miles and the original turbo is still in great shape....and its an ancient Garret T-3.

Most turbo problems come from riding it hard and putting it up wet...in other words driving it aggressively and suddenly shutting it off without a cooling off period.


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm really picky on my service intervals. I always change fluids early and I always use AMSoil. My cruze has started using a bit of oil. Not much. I know turbo cars use some oil, this isn't my first turbo car. It's my second. I didn't have my first one very long, so, I'm still kind of a noob to turbo maintenance and service.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

At least we get a code that lets you know that the turbo is not working. I was always wondering about that.


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

on the 2011-2013 1.4T auto emissions recall when they reflashed the ecu they programmed the engine fan to come on and run for a minute or so when the radiator was at a certain temperature to help cool the turbo oil lines to prevent "coking".
since the reflash, my engine fan has only turned on around 4 times,and always on a very hot day above 100 degrees farenheight


----------

